# Jarhead sad



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I am typing this on behalf of my degu Jarhead. We had 2 degus 118 and 117 for 7 years. Then we lost 118 as he was old and ill and the vets couldn't help. 1 months later Jarhead was found in the streets and brought to the vets. They contacted us and after many weeks dettled down happily with 117. Jarhead adored him utterly. 
Saturday 117 died in his sleep. Jarhead was in a pannic. Since then he is so upset calling for him and winning to break your heart. Please can you help. We are looking for rescue degus but no joy. 

Please help

I live in Wolverhampton. West Midlands


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Where abouts are you?
People may be able to help if they know your location.
There is a lone degu in a rescue close to me at the mo.

Sorry for the loss of your 2 degus. Sleep tight little ones x


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

oh thats heartbreaking  poor Jarhead. really hope he finds a new friend soon

heres a few links that might help

Pet Rescue UK Promotes an adopt don't breed policy

RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES - HAMSTERS, GUINEA PIGS, RABBITS & RATS


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry I forgat to say where I live. I live in Wolverhampton near Birmingham, West Midlands. I am Kim. Thanks for your kind words. I will check the places you said


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I am the one on the right. 117 is on the left sleep in peace little one has gone to join his brother 118 in degu heaven. Sleep in peace little ones.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cant help but just wanted to say sorry about 117 and 118 and good luck with getting a new degu


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks.

Purple says that there is a degu where she lives. Hopefully this will be a happy ending.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a new girl born January. From a mad house full of degus. There are pictures. She hid for a day and a half. Jarhead thought he saw her when we put the cages together.

We spent all day with her she eventually started to get over her fears. we let her out she loved the hazelnut. Then we let Jarhead out he thought the place smell funny of new degu. 
He saw her today and was very excited and tried to chew his way out. they both showed off their climbing . No aggression. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is jarhead neutered is you have got him a girl friend?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Why are you introducing a female to a male?
Please don't tell me you want to breed them, especially as you have no idea what their backgrounds are.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We plan to get Jarhead neutered. Noobie was the last of her litter and it was that or pups. She had already been sold and come back to a cage full of degus and more on the way. I felt for her she was probably not getting much attention. Chris found on a forrum a girl would be easy to introduce.

I was wanting pups but when I saw that cage full of degus and more coming and her checking them worried about giving the wrong one. It didnt seem any would get full attention and I would hate sending them away.

Yes he willhave a girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> We plan to get Jarhead neutered. Noobie was the last of her litter and it was that or pups. She had already been sold and come back to a cage full of degus and more on the way. I felt for her she was probably not getting much attention. Chris found on a forrum a girl would be easy to introduce.
> 
> I was wanting pups but when I saw that cage full of degus and more coming and her checking them worried about giving the wrong one. It didnt seem any would get full attention and I would hate sending them away.
> 
> Yes he willhave a girlfriend


I suggest you split them until he is neutered or in 3 months you will have anything from 7 - 15 pups and then he will impregnate her straight after labour so you will become over run yourself, not to mention all the genetic issues that could be passed on.

Of course it is easier to introduce a girl to a boy but it doesn't mean you should do it


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I will. It took 6 weeks to introduce Jarhead to 118. Vet is back in 2 weeks. I thought she needed a home most and pups seemed really young. Left there she would be in a pup situation soon in a house already too full and 3 sets of pups on the way couldnt have been good. Thanks for the advice. 

I guess I was in a bit of a rush for him amd her too and it seemed hard to get a rescu degu here, But I guess they turn up all the time.

She is very timid though. Ittook her day and a half to come out of bes. She has learned the sound of the munchie tub well quick so she is smart. Very fast too. I guess they have more confidance when there are 2. Shes not there yet.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We called the new girl Batfink cause of the ears. Unfortunately yesterday afternoon she didnt get up. She had got up for breakfast and was running around to see Jarhead the day before. When she surfaced her eyes were shut and she couldnt get up and was breathing heavily. We rushed her to the vets and she couldn't stand. The vet said if we didnt put her down she would die within hours as she was too far gone. So we had to. Its so sad.

It was so sudden and we cant think why. The vet thought it was in infection or something she was born with. We have told the lady we get her from so she could make sure her degus were allright. We looked after her like the others. We let her run and watched her food and made sure she was fine. Its too soon. There is no justice in the world for such an adorable wee degu to die. There was such promise for her and Jarhead they both wanted to be friends. 

Run free Batfink xxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear about whats happened.

My lone boy is so sad on his own now, he mainly stays in one corner of the cage 

hope you get a new friend sorted soon


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

It takes ages but you cane get a new friend. Jarheah was that friend to 117. Today we got 3 baby boys. That should keep him occupied. Uncle Jarhead


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hope it all goes well 

mines just a foster which is why im trying to get him rehomed soon.

dont forget pics


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Pics on my site


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what a rough time u have had recently i hope intros go well x


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks me too. Going good so far, but tryin not to rush. They all obviously want to be friends which is good. 

Uncle Jarhead cant sleep for ataring at them. bless


----------

